# mosquitos on the pier



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

was wondering if this is a problem.. was thinking of hitting pensacola pier around sunset.. do the mosquitoes come out where i need to pack repellant or should i be good?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

stevesmi said:


> was wondering if this is a problem.. was thinking of hitting pensacola pier around sunset.. do the mosquitoes come out where i need to pack repellant or should i be good?


Every blue moon there may be a pesky horse fly, but usually there are no bugs!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*mosquitos on the pier, isn't that a Band?*


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> *mosquitos on the pier, isn't that a Band?*


If it's not, it should be!!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Dog flies, no skeeters.

Rick


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a problem with piss ants


----------



## Thunderstick1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I think we are in for a real "bug filled" summer, cause of the warm winter we had.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

piss ants. thats classic


----------

